# hybrid oscars



## steve_58 (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm curious , i'v never heard of an oscar breeding with another fish and creating hybrids.I been wondering if anyone else has ever heard of or seen any hybrids that were part oscar.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Nope, to "old" of a fish me thinks to hybridize...


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I believe there was some oscar/Astronotus crassipinnis crosses before people realized they were a seperate species. But as *TFG* said, they are a realitively primative group ... I believe the closest they would have a chance with would be _Cichla_, and peacock bass are hard to breed to begin with.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Aside from _A. crassipinnis_ (or another Astronotus species) I can't see them hybridizing with anything but a Chaetobranchopsis or Chaetobranchus species.


----------

